# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Kerkoj psikolog/e

## zan

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni se ku mund te gjej nje psikolog/e apo psikoterapist/e? Kam kerkuar ne internet por nuk kam gjetur gje.  :i ngrysur: 

Ju falenderoj paraprakisht!

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!
> 
> Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni se ku mund te gjej nje psikolog/e apo psikoterapist/e? Kam kerkuar ne internet por nuk kam gjetur gje. 
> 
> Ju falenderoj paraprakisht!



Ne Shqiperi apo ne Kosove ?

----------


## zan

Ne Shqiperi, Tirane

----------


## Brari

cfar halli ke o zan..?

je alkolist?

po pires drogash?

----------


## zan

Asnje nga keto halle qe citove me siper.. Por me duhet te flas me nje psikolog apo psicoterapist. Nqs njeh dike, te lutem me thuaj, do ta dija x nder!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Asnje nga keto halle qe citove me siper.. Por me duhet te flas me nje psikolog apo psicoterapist. Nqs njeh dike, te lutem me thuaj, do ta dija x nder!


Sigurisht qe s'ke asnje nga keto hallet me siper, se nje pijaneci ose drogaxhiu s'i duket hall ajo qe ben, por parajse.

Pyet ne privat anetaren me nick TETA, se ajo eshte mjeke dhe ka lexuar literature te tille me shume se ne. 
Me sa di une ne forum s'ka psikolog te mirefillte. 
Ishalla s'ke (Panik), se do kohe te te kaloje. 
Te shkuara atij/asaj, qe ka probleme shendetesore, o zan.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ne Shqiperi, Tirane


Në këtë forum, psikolog i mirëfilltë është moderatori J@mes që madje duket goxha i aftë, dhe meqë ju kërkuat në Tiranë besoj se është i duhuri meqë edhe ai jeton në Kryeqytet. Kështu që, shkruaji një mp atij më mirë.

Unë nga ana ime, njoh një nga psikologët më të njohur dhe më të mirë në Shqipëri të cilit ia kam edhe numrin (kuptohet jeton edhe ai në Tiranë), por meqë është goxha i zënë dhe tej mase i kërkuar, them t'i drejtohesh më mirë J@mes. Gjss, numrin e atij që njoh unë po ta nisi me reputacion, pastaj zgjidhe vetë ti si të veprosh.

Të uroj në zgjidhje sa më të shpejtë të problemeve që ke, dhe një këshillë nëse më lejohet: - trajtoje veten me shumë dashuri dhe me besim në vetvete, që t'i përballosh kështu me forcë dhe vullnet problemet e mundshme që na dalin secilit në jetë, sepse në fund të fundit *vetëm ti mund ta kuptosh më mirë veten tënde... askush sado të mundohet - nuk ndjen atë që ndjen Ti, sidomos në çaste të vështira të jetës.*

Të uroj gjithë të mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Asnje nga keto halle qe citove me siper.. Por me duhet te flas me nje psikolog apo psicoterapist. Nqs njeh dike, te lutem me thuaj, do ta dija x nder!


Te flasesh me dike per problemet e tua ndihmon shume. Mundohu te mos gjesh thjesht nje psikolog, por nje njeri praktik qe eshte me shume i rrahur nga jeta sesa nga librat e shkolles. Anash kesaj, derisa te gjesh nje psikolog te sakte ne Tirane, te keshilloj ty apo atij qe qe po vuan nga ky moment i veshtire ne jete te merret me aktivitete qe do ta ndihmojne shume per gjendjen e tij shpirterore. Nje nga keto eshte sporti, vrapi ne ajer te paster (shume i rekomandueshem ky), ecja me biciklete ne ajer te paster, noti, kurse vallezimi etj. Une nuk e di me detaje se cfare problemi ke ti, por nese problemi ka te beje me stresin ne menyre te mirefillte, keshilla me larte per aktivitetin fizik eshte e duhura. Edhe njehere ne fund, ki kujdes shume kur te zgjedhesh njeriun (psikologun) qe do ti hapesh zemren per hallet e tua e qe do te orientoje ne te ardhmen. Ti ke nevoje per nje histori suksesi dhe jo deshtimi, apo jo?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Me keshillat qe te kane dhene disa ke per te perfenduar pjesemarres ne nje vetvrasje masive perpara fundit te botes qe po afrohet me shpejtesi marramendese.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

S'është mirë të tallesh me dikë që ka një problem dhe, kërkon ndihmë.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> S'është mirë të tallesh me dikë që ka një problem dhe, kërkon ndihmë.





> *Me keshillat qe te kane dhene disa*...



Rilexo postimin tim, kuptoje, dhe rifrazo deklaraten tende.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Në një rast kur dikush kërkon ndihmë, pse duhet të merresh me atë që thonë të tjerët? Kjo e fundit përbën rast dytësor, madje të parëndësishëm. 
A nuk do ishte më mirë, përderisa more pjesë në hallin e dikujt - t'i japësh edhe ti një këshillë, ose rekomandim meqë duket se e ka të nevojshme?

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Në një rast kur dikush kërkon ndihmë, pse duhet të merresh me atë që thonë të tjerët?


Sepse te tjeret mund te japin keshilla idiote (sic ndodh rendom ketu) permes rekomandimeve te tyre, te cilat mund t'a perkeqesojne situaten ne te cilet ndodhet i "pafati".





> Kjo e fundit përbën rast dytësor, madje të parëndësishëm.


Ky pohim eshte tejet i parendesishem pasi perben mendim personal. Duke iu referuar asaj qe shkruajta me lart une nuk e gjykoj si ti.





> A nuk do ishte më mirë, përderisa more pjesë në hallin e dikujt - t'i japësh edhe ti një këshillë, ose rekomandim meqë duket se e ka të nevojshme?


Une te thashe edhe me siper "kupto" ate qe kam shkruar.
Une e dhashe rekomandimin tim. Rekomandimi im i thjeshtuar ne forme banale ishte: *"Mos merr keshilla e sugjerime nga dokushdo. Disa prej tyre kane shkruar idiotesi"*.
Ky ishte mendimi dhe rekomandimi im.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Sepse te tjeret mund te japin keshilla idiote (sic ndodh rendom ketu) permes rekomandimeve te tyre, te cilat mund t'a perkeqesojne situaten ne te cilet ndodhet i "pafati".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky pohim eshte tejet i parendesishem pasi perben mendim personal. Duke iu referuar asaj qe shkruajta me lart une nuk e gjykoj si ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mund ta dime se kush eshte ai qe ka shkruar idiotsi. Jo per ndonje gje por meqenese kemi dhene rekomandimet tona do te ishte mire te na tregonin nese kemi thene ndonje idiotsi.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

E mirë, si të thuash ti Intruder, duke qenë se ato që thua ti janë të pagabueshme dhe të padiskutueshme!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> E mirë, si të thuash ti Intruder, duke qenë se ato që thua ti janë të pagabueshme dhe të padiskutueshme!


Shqiptaret e kane te pamundur si duket qe ti shmangen qofte edhe ne nje teme si kjo menyres harbute te komunikimit. Kete te fundit nuk ka doktor qe e sheron :/

----------


## fighterme

> Në një rast kur dikush kërkon ndihmë, pse duhet të merresh me atë që thonë të tjerët? Kjo e fundit përbën rast dytësor, madje të parëndësishëm. 
> A nuk do ishte më mirë, përderisa more pjesë në hallin e dikujt - t'i japësh edhe ti një këshillë, ose rekomandim meqë duket se e ka të nevojshme?


Perderisa mori pjese ne hallin e dikujt, ky/kjo do ishte me mire te merrej me hallin e vetes e te kishte kulture te sillej ne menyre me njerezore me te tjeret qe kane hall. Me mire te japesh nje keshille modeste dikujt qe ka nevoje per ndihme sesa te ofendosh ata qe perpiqen ta ndhmojne dikend.

----------


## Brari

ne tirane ka mijra psikologe e psikiater..

qindra prej tyre jan shum te afte..

meqe zani perdor "x"  ne vend te "për" do te thote se zani eshte mes 15 e 17 vjec..

athere ai ose ajo ben mire te flas me mamin..

..

----------


## dijetari

Kshilltari me i mirre i mendjes te njeriut esht prindi,nese zani esht i moshes qe permendi Brari,ateher psikologu me i mirre esht mendja e prindite ,e un fuqimishte besoj se zani nuk esht deri ne ate pike qe te kerkoj keshilla prej psikologut,kerrkoj falje prej zanit ,nqs ai nuk ka prinde ateher do te duhet te kerkoj edhe ndihmen e psikologut ,Zani te kerkoj falje .

----------


## Brari

mir po thua o dijetar por..por.. 

jo cdo prind i di gjerat mire..

ka prinder qe nuk i kuptojne femijet e tyre..  ose ka femije qe  pushken tu a vec ne balle e prinderit nuk i tregojn asgje..

pra nuk eshte gabim ne se zan shkon me mamin  e takon nji psikolog..
ose me zyshen shkon e takon psikologun.. ose me tezen..hallen ose komshijen..

kam bindje se ne tiran ka mjeshtra te ketij profesioni kaq te nevojshem sot..

zan.. mund te na tregosh ne mesazh privat mua ose tjereve.. problemin..

mbetet sekret.. pa dyshim..

te keshilloj tja tregosh hallin mi korasonit sepse eshte pedagoge dhe e kupton mire boten e femijve e adoleshenteve..

--

----------

